# How soon can a horse be ridden after a Chiropractic Adjustment?



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

ask the chiro but general failing any major manipulation I tend to ride them the same day or the next day. Major manipulations Igo on what my chiro says


----------



## JumpAnOxer (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

My chiropractor told me 48 hours, but i left it for a few days  just to be safe


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

My chiro (who is also a vet) usually says 1-3 days depending on how much adjustment was done and whether we also do any acupuncture or joint injections. One time he had to inject muscle relaxers directly into my horse's back (not the joints or intervertebral space). I had to keep him off duty for over a week because the spasm was so bad 
I also usually let them rest because we have to haul there which is a 5 hour trip each way.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride the day after


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Yea all depends on the horse, and how bad they were lol


----------

